# My Muscovy!



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd like share the best pic of my muscovy that I had so far!!
Thats maska!!









Feel free to comment!
If yo'r intereted I'll post more pics of her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

Isn`t she stunning


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

She is amazing!


----------



## martie (Feb 13, 2013)

Do you have more pics?


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

why are asking if you have such great ones .. even you should feel free to do so


----------



## merpirate (Dec 4, 2013)

She is magnificent! I, for one, would love to see more pics!


----------



## James Shilton (Nov 21, 2017)

I can't see the picture please post another.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

James Shilton said:


> I can't see the picture please post another.


This post is from 2012, and the person who posted it hasn't used this forum for 3 years!


----------



## James Shilton (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh, sorry! Can you see the picture, if so please forward to me!


----------

